# Kooki child seat...and alternatives?



## livpoksoc (19 Apr 2019)

I was fortunate enough to be given a second hand Kooki child seat for free. I tried mounting it to my MTB today but I'm not convinved it was right (no manual provided, and can't source one online). 

I can't see any details about it anywhere online other than it being an old, out of stock model on some places.

It could be that it's meant to be clamped on the seat stay rather than the seat post, and my MTB (spesh rockhopper) isn't appropriate for it.

If that's the case, what would CCers recommend as an alternative? Little one is just over 1 years old, and we'll probably just do some trail riding/local riding to shops etc.

Thanks


----------



## winjim (19 Apr 2019)

It clamps on the seat tube, not the seat post. Mounting looks similar to the Hamax models, for which the manuals are available online.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (19 Apr 2019)

+1 for Hamax. In my case, as I have small or medium frames, I had to buy a different prong/chassis/thingie to suit. 

You need to strike a balance between the COG from your child being too high causing majorly dangerous instability and having him/her high enough not to bounce against the wheel when you hit a bump. Through experience that alone caused major distress with my youngest. You want to instill confidence not fear. You need them as ride buddies later in life.


----------



## Spiderweb (19 Apr 2019)




----------



## livpoksoc (20 Apr 2019)

Thanks all for the replies. Will have to rejig and see if I can get it on the seat tube. 

If not, any recommendations for an alternative given I sas gifted this one.


----------

